# R3 with Shimano 105



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

I am in the market for a new road bike and I really dig the R3. I also really prefer Shimano, but I couldn't afford the Ultegra option. would it be possible to get one built with the 105 group? and how much would that run me?


----------



## AML225 (Jul 12, 2011)

You'd have to talk to your local Cervelo dealer as it would most likely be a custom build on their part. For example they'd order the R3 with whatever components they want a spare set of and then strip the bike when it arrives and set it up with the 105 components that you or they supply. 

My guess is you'd be paying $2800 to $3000 (probably closer to $3000 as the frame alone retails for $2800) but no one will be able to tell you a price except for your Cervelo retailer.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Another option would be to purchase the r3 rival, sell the rival and buy 105. My current LBS has 2011 Cervelo's all 20% off trying to make room for 2012 models. Bringing the r3 with Rival a few bust under 2600!


----------



## spagoli (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant see it being economical buying it selling the kit off in effect second hand then buying new. would be interested to see what the difference was. Why not just get the frame the see if they price match the parts off the net. also price is supposed to be coming down in a few weeks for the frame by a bit so that may save you enough for the upgrade.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

spagoli said:


> I cant see it being economical buying it selling the kit off in effect second hand then buying new. would be interested to see what the difference was. Why not just get the frame the see if they price match the parts off the net. also price is supposed to be coming down in a few weeks for the frame by a bit so that may save you enough for the upgrade.


The difference in price between the frameset and the full rival bike is only $400 (2800 to 3200). One should be able to sell Rival for more than 400 untouched, and hopefully make profit. Not to mention the purchaser would then have wheels (albeit not the best, but still...), seat, bars, etc. And only have to purchase the 105 group.

I have heard prices for 2012 Cervelo's will go up (I have seen the new brochures from my LBS). Regarding the r3, the new rival will be 3500 and be white. I have not heard pricing on the frameset.


----------



## fenomalist (Aug 7, 2011)

AML225 said:


> You'd have to talk to your local Cervelo dealer as it would most likely be a custom build on their part. For example they'd order the R3 with whatever components they want a spare set of and then strip the bike when it arrives and set it up with the 105 components that you or they supply.
> 
> My guess is you'd be paying $2800 to $3000 (probably closer to $3000 as the frame alone retails for $2800) but no one will be able to tell you a price except for your Cervelo retailer.


Wow! So where is this LBS? Can I order by phone?


----------



## spagoli (Mar 30, 2011)

tdietz87 said:


> ..
> I have heard prices for 2012 Cervelo's will go up (I have seen the new brochures from my LBS). Regarding the r3, the new rival will be 3500 and be white. I have not heard pricing on the frameset.


My LBS friday had R3 2012 £200 less than the R3 2011 maybe wrong but thats what they said


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

spagoli said:


> My LBS friday had R3 2012 £200 less than the R3 2011 maybe wrong but thats what they said


Very interesting. I am not 100% sure on my 2012 price quote from my LBS, but I thought I was fairly certain that is what he told/showed me in the brochure (2012 r3 Rival $3500 USD/White paint scheme). Did you recall the color of the 2012 r3 at your LBS?

I hope that priced do go down as I am a month away from purchasing a new r3 myself (saving funds...).


----------



## spagoli (Mar 30, 2011)

tdietz87 said:


> Very interesting. I am not 100% sure on my 2012 price quote from my LBS, but I thought I was fairly certain that is what he told/showed me in the brochure (2012 r3 Rival $3500 USD/White paint scheme). Did you recall the color of the 2012 r3 at your LBS?
> 
> I hope that priced do go down as I am a month away from purchasing a new r3 myself (saving funds...).


No, I went in with a pal to put down the cash on it there and then and the guy said to wait 2-3 weeks to save the cash as he said he'd just had an email that the price was going down by £200. If he was telling porkies and it goes up as you said he's gonna have some explaining to do  Guess we will find out in two weeks. either its :thumbsup: me or :mad2: you were right! Pretty dumb if he was just making it up, I've spent a fair amount there in the last year and recommended them loads which would stop 10 seconds after reading your I told you so


----------



## jeemster (Aug 29, 2011)

tdietz87 said:


> Another option would be to purchase the r3 rival, sell the rival and buy 105. My current LBS has 2011 Cervelo's all 20% off trying to make room for 2012 models. Bringing the r3 with Rival a few bust under 2600!


Hi can you send me an email ([email protected] dot com) with the location of the LBS? I'm new here and cannot send PMs... I would also in the market for a R3...

Thanks

jimmy


----------

